# Bogie has issues



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I haven't had any questions about health and behavior for a long time. Let me start by saying Bogie who is 14 years old is behaving very strangely. He gets up in the middle of the night and barks and howls till someone gets up with him. Bless Bruce for the middle of the night walks. He will do his business outside and then wants to eat. We're talking about between 2 Am and 5 am. He will then sometimes go to sleep for a while but gets up again in a couple of hours. He's lethargic and has very little energy. His tail is down most of the day. He will stand still and just stare at nothing at times. He has also started sleeping in places he never did before. He used to always sleep with me. Now he will sleep in the bathroom or other strange places like the closet. 

I had him at the vet about 2 weeks ago and they did an exam and blood panel. Thyroid level was low and they doubled the dosage, but there is no improvement. I did an internet search and he does have many of the signs of dementia. Apparently, there is no definite test for this. Have any of you dealt with this and want did you do to help with quality of life.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My Sasha does some similar things she now has to pee in the middle of the night its harder for her to hold it. So at times she will wake us. She sleeps in our bed so we need to put her down to go. She sometimes stares at nothing and also sometimes is on the way to the water bowl and It seems like she forgets what she was doing. She however isn't very lethargic. She did recently have a bout of pancreatitis that did make her more lethargic but that seems to have passed. I see you said thyroid levels are low. That can definitely add to it. How long has he been on the new dose? I think it takes 2-4 weeks for the thyroid medications to be fully working. Sasha has hypothyroidism since she was about 10/11 years old. I should add Sasha is also a senior at the ripe age of 19. Can it be the closet and bathroom are quite places and thats what he is looking for? Sasha's favorite napping place is now the nursery which is usually quite and has a nice fluffy rug. I often find her in there.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva - it does sound like dementia to me. Kind of a confusion, a slowing down, schedule off. Those are some of the signs I've seen in dogs I know of who have had it. So hard to watch them age.:smcry:Am hoping the thyroid meds might help. Glad to see that Mane said that it can take that many weeks so hoping it will kick in. It sure wreaks havoc with your sleep. Will he go on pee pads? Also maybe try giving him a light meal at around 11pm or whenever you go to bed. Maybe it will hold him through the night better.


Mane - I'm so glad to see you here again. It's been forever. Sasha is 19? Wow!!!! Incredible. In dog years isn't that 133!! Well I'd be forgetting why I was going somewhere too. Well heck I already am and I'm half her age. :HistericalSmiley: All kidding aside, it's so hard to watch them age but it also means you've given them very long loved lives. Can't ask for more than that. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> My Sasha does some similar things she now has to pee in the middle of the night its harder for her to hold it. So at times she will wake us. She sleeps in our bed so we need to put her down to go. She sometimes stares at nothing and also sometimes is on the way to the water bowl and It seems like she forgets what she was doing. She however isn't very lethargic. She did recently have a bout of pancreatitis that did make her more lethargic but that seems to have passed. I see you said thyroid levels are low. That can definitely add to it. How long has he been on the new dose? I think it takes 2-4 weeks for the thyroid medications to be fully working. Sasha has hypothyroidism since she was about 10/11 years old. I should add Sasha is also a senior at the ripe age of 19. Can it be the closet and bathroom are quite places and thats what he is looking for? Sasha's favorite napping place is now the nursery which is usually quite and has a nice fluffy rug. I often find her in there.



Thank you for your comments. Bogie was diagnosed with hypothyroidism when he was 12. When he went on meds he became a different dog. It made him almost young again. He is now on the new dosage for 3 weeks with no change. He will go back to the vet in two weeks to be rechecked. It is really hard watching him age like this. He just doesn't seem happy anymore.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Reva - it does sound like dementia to me. Kind of a confusion, a slowing down, schedule off. Those are some of the signs I've seen in dogs I know of who have had it. So hard to watch them age.:smcry:Am hoping the thyroid meds might help. Glad to see that Mane said that it can take that many weeks so hoping it will kick in. It sure wreaks havoc with your sleep. Will he go on pee pads? Also maybe try giving him a light meal at around 11pm or whenever you go to bed. Maybe it will hold him through the night better.
> 
> 
> Mane - I'm so glad to see you here again. It's been forever. Sasha is 19? Wow!!!! Incredible. In dog years isn't that 133!! Well I'd be forgetting why I was going somewhere too. Well heck I already am and I'm half her age. :HistericalSmiley: All kidding aside, it's so hard to watch them age but it also means you've given them very long loved lives. Can't ask for more than that. :wub:


Bogie has always been an outdoor man. Bless Bruce for getting up at all times of the night to walk him. I did research on dementia in dogs and found some meds that might help along with a Hills prescription B/D diet which is supposed to help but the first ingredient is corn. Not too comfortable with that. I hope my vet can give me something that helps. I just hate seeing Bogie like this. It's like all of the enjoyment of life has left him.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Reva, I hope it is just Bogie needs more time on the meds to regulate his thyroid. But it does sound like dementia. I'm sorry I am of no help. I was just thinking of your two the other day and wondering how old they were.
Mane, that is quite an accomplishment for your Sasha to be 19! We don't hear of too many maltese living that long!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

, getting old isn't fun for us as well as our babies. Do you remember Miss Bow?
She was deaf, almost blind, she would stand in the middle of the room, I think she could see shadows, we found her in corners etc. We found her at the water dish standing there like Bogie, there days and nights get switched, yes she would stand in the living room with her head up looking in the air, what I found what worked for us was a baby play pen, it was large enough for her bed, water, and a blanket, she could walk around in it at night, and she felt safe in a small area. She would want up then down, uncomfortably, it could get stressful, keeping her in the play pen helped because she would get underfoot, and at night I knew she was safe. I put Miss Bow in pampers x small, I cut a hole in it for her tail. It's really hard watching them this way. Take naps when you can it really helps. Hugs to you and Bruce.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

S&LP'S Mommy said:


> My Sasha does some similar things she now has to pee in the middle of the night its harder for her to hold it. So at times she will wake us. She sleeps in our bed so we need to put her down to go. She sometimes stares at nothing and also sometimes is on the way to the water bowl and It seems like she forgets what she was doing. She however isn't very lethargic. She did recently have a bout of pancreatitis that did make her more lethargic but that seems to have passed. I see you said thyroid levels are low. That can definitely add to it. How long has he been on the new dose? I think it takes 2-4 weeks for the thyroid medications to be fully working. Sasha has hypothyroidism since she was about 10/11 years old. I should add Sasha is also a senior at the ripe age of 19. Can it be the closet and bathroom are quite places and thats what he is looking for? Sasha's favorite napping place is now the nursery which is usually quite and has a nice fluffy rug. I often find her in there.



Mane it's good seeing you :wub: you are so BLESSED to have Sasha for 19 years, I only wish I would have had that time with my Matilda. 
So glad your back :wub:


----------



## DianeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I know he is old but it could be the thyroid dose. When Trixie's dose was increased she changed. She didn't want to sleep and would get up and bark. She seemed nervous. She had to go back to the lower dose. This was a few years ago. 
Also, get his blood pressure check. Trixie had a stroke from high blood pressure last December. I recently asked her vet if the thyroid meds could be why and he said yes. When they take the meds it is still not the same as having a working thyroid. She needs the thyroid meds but now she is on blood pressure medicine. Ask the vet to take her blood pressure. It is hard to do with a dog so they have to take a few times. Trixie pants when we are at the vet so they have to account for that.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

DianeH said:


> I know he is old but it could be the thyroid dose. When Trixie's dose was increased she changed. She didn't want to sleep and would get up and bark. She seemed nervous. She had to go back to the lower dose. This was a few years ago.
> Also, get his blood pressure check. Trixie had a stroke from high blood pressure last December. I recently asked her vet if the thyroid meds could be why and he said yes. When they take the meds it is still not the same as having a working thyroid. She needs the thyroid meds but now she is on blood pressure medicine. Ask the vet to take her blood pressure. It is hard to do with a dog so they have to take a few times. Trixie pants when we are at the vet so they have to account for that.


Thank you so much for that advice. I would never have thought of blood pressure. I'll make sure to ask the vet to do it.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

It sure makes me sad when our babies start showing signs of aging. Best wishes for some improvement for Bogie.


----------



## DianeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I didn't think of blood pressure until she had a stroke. She had a blood clot. It is gone now.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Amos, my last wheaten would do this. Sundown syndrome. I wonder if a thunder jacket would help


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

mdbflorida said:


> Amos, my last wheaten would do this. Sundown syndrome. I wonder if a thunder jacket would help



I have tried the thunder shirt. It doesn't seem to make any difference. Today Bogie almost seems normal. This is one rough rollercoaster ride.


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

It does sound like CCD. Canine cognitive dysfunction. Robby started developing this about the time he turned 17. Not sure what advise to give you because since Robby is going on 18 now and is deaf and has failing eyesight, I haven't really sought treatment for it.
I just deal with it and try to make his life as easy as I can. He gets groomed tomorrow which he tolerates surprisingly well considering. And he sleeps and eats well so I just try to make the old little guy comfortable and see no need to seek medications for it at this advanced age. Talk to your vet and see what they have to say on the matter. Lots of info on the internet as well but most of what I've read leads me to believe it's just something we'll have to deal with. But your dog is a bit younger so there could be some treatments that might help.
19 for Sasha? Wow. I thought Robby was old. But then he is. Several years past the average life expectancy. I just take it day by day and am grateful to see him live such a long, healthy life. Old age can be challenging but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Certainly the lack of energy could be a thyroid issue. At Cornell they told me thyroid issues in dogs is very common. I have never dealt with dementia, but I have had dogs that were losing their sight and hearing and they tend to be less in tune with the daily cycle and often find safer places to lay down. Luck only uses pads so he often gets up in the middle of the night to take care of things, then he comes back to bed and settles down. Most of the time, I am asleep and unaware of it, except I see his pad is used in the morning. He hardly ever wakes me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Reva. I just wrote you a long post ... and, darn, it didn't show up. 

I wanted to share with you why I haven't posted earlier. At the same time you were posting about Bogie ... I was having a very stressful night with Snowball. Same thing ... only, in addition ... in the middle of the night, Snowball's breathing not normal. I was ready to get him to the ER. 

I had explained more details in the last post that disappeared (Ugh!!) and don't have time to repost now. Snowball's vet, Krisi, is on her way right now to our house, to do some lab work and check Snowball out. But, I just wanted you to know I can totally understand and emphasize what you, Bruce, and sweet Bogie have been going through. 

Please now I am thinking about all of you ... even when I am not here and find it difficult to find time to post. I am following your thread.

One other thought ... has Bogie been okay with you fostering? Please give him gentle hugs from me. Hugs for you, too, Reva.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Reva I hope it is just the meds needing to be adjusted. I am glad to read today was better at least! The roller-coaster ride you are on sadly is not the fun kind. 

Marie how is sweet Snowball?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Reva I am so sorry about Bogie, I hope the meds will kick in too, maybe even a little more of an increase is needed. 

and Mane, wow you have a 19 year old, that is wonderful.

Marie how is Snowball, he is feeling better?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you for all for the support and advise. I have two more weeks to wait until Bogie's thyroid levels will be rechecked. Bogie was starting to show symptoms before I got the foster. Btw Cuddles is doing well in her new home. For short periods of time, he seems almost normal then he seems to kind of shut down. Hopefully I'll have more answers after his next blood test.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, you are blessed to have Bruce who is good on the night watch! He is a keeper---& the way he stepped up to the plate w/your rescue. What a great team you are together. Yay team B!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Reva, I'm so sorry our sweet Bogie is having issues. It's very hard seeing them grow older and know there's not always anything we can do. 



Hugs to you both!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh Reva, I'm sorry hear that about sweet Bogie. Tanner is 14 now, and I don't know if he has CCD or a hearing problem. He, too, will just stand in a room and stare off into space and then jumps if I come up behind him. He's lost a bit of weight over the years, my 7# boy is down to 5#s. But at his July dental, the bloodwork was normal. I guess we're all getting old aren't we?!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Reva I hope Bogie does well as you wait for the results.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

Well since in the "real world" I was a Dementia expert for humans, maybe I can help a little? I also had 2 dogs that lived to be about 15 (Katie and Lucky) and while Katie's physical body failed her, we did have a situation where Lucky wandered off once. I was painting and he apparently walked behind me without noticing (and he weighed about 50 lbs!). The Vet called and said they had him. I couldn't believe it, I didn't even know he was missing (it had been maybe an hour or less?). Apparently a neighbor who didn't know us or him, saw him and brought him to the nearest Vet and it happened to be our Vet (thank God). Anyway, I rushed to the Vets office and there was my big beautiful boy ... with a paint streak on him! He'd obviously rubbed up against the wet wall when he scooted out the back door. I couldn't stop apologizing or beating myself up for that adventure. Anyway, I told you all of that because that kind of summarizes doggie dementia. They act in very much the same way humans do. Sometimes they see things, sometimes they wander, sometimes they get restless, sometimes they oversleep. The key to getting through it, and helping them get through it .... is love them for who they are right now. With humans we used to use "reality orientation" where we'd correct people and try to help them realize the correct place and time. What was later discovered is that all that does (for the most part) is cause unnecessary frustration. Same with animals. My best wisdom is to look for new patterns and try to nurture that. If he's starting to sleep in a closet, make that space welcoming and cozy for him. If he's pacing a certain area, lay in that area and encourage snuggles there. Keep sound appropriate as to not startle, avoid approaching from behind (come wide way around so that you are more clearly in his sight line) and look for clues of other decline. Are his tastes changing, sense of smell etc. If I can help, just message me. One of the greatest gifts in life is being allowed to be with someone of advanced age - it's a privilege not available to everyone. Big hugs for encouragement.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

thesummergirl said:


> Well since in the "real world" I was a Dementia expert for humans, maybe I can help a little? I also had 2 dogs that lived to be about 15 (Katie and Lucky) and while Katie's physical body failed her, we did have a situation where Lucky wandered off once. I was painting and he apparently walked behind me without noticing (and he weighed about 50 lbs!). The Vet called and said they had him. I couldn't believe it, I didn't even know he was missing (it had been maybe an hour or less?). Apparently a neighbor who didn't know us or him, saw him and brought him to the nearest Vet and it happened to be our Vet (thank God). Anyway, I rushed to the Vets office and there was my big beautiful boy ... with a paint streak on him! He'd obviously rubbed up against the wet wall when he scooted out the back door. I couldn't stop apologizing or beating myself up for that adventure. Anyway, I told you all of that because that kind of summarizes doggie dementia. They act in very much the same way humans do. Sometimes they see things, sometimes they wander, sometimes they get restless, sometimes they oversleep. The key to getting through it, and helping them get through it .... is love them for who they are right now. With humans we used to use "reality orientation" where we'd correct people and try to help them realize the correct place and time. What was later discovered is that all that does (for the most part) is cause unnecessary frustration. Same with animals. My best wisdom is to look for new patterns and try to nurture that. If he's starting to sleep in a closet, make that space welcoming and cozy for him. If he's pacing a certain area, lay in that area and encourage snuggles there. Keep sound appropriate as to not startle, avoid approaching from behind (come wide way around so that you are more clearly in his sight line) and look for clues of other decline. Are his tastes changing, sense of smell etc. If I can help, just message me. One of the greatest gifts in life is being allowed to be with someone of advanced age - it's a privilege not available to everyone. Big hugs for encouragement.



Thank you so much. It's hard seeing them age and decline and not being able to help them. The worst part is Bogie seems to want to be by himself. He was always my velcro dog and slept snuggled against or on top of me at night. Now he doesn't want to be around anyone.


----------



## thesummergirl (Oct 1, 2018)

I understand  . Feeling defenseless is the worst for sure. We are Moms and Dads and we want to make all the pain go away. It's just awful when we can't. The change in snuggling would be a very hard. It is so instinctive for animals to wander away from their pack when they feel they are slowing down etc. As humans we don't want that of course! I wonder if he would allow you to take one of your towels (or something that smells very much like you (think used towel) and position it wherever he is likely to lay to rest? It may offer your smell and security, but still give him the space he instinctively needs?


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh Reva, I'm sorry hear that about sweet Bogie. Tanner is 14 now, and I don't know if he has CCD or a hearing problem. He, too, will just stand in a room and stare off into space and then jumps if I come up behind him. He's lost a bit of weight over the years, my 7# boy is down to 5#s. But at his July dental, the bloodwork was normal. I guess we're all getting old aren't we?!


Sasha was also about 7 lbs and since about 13/14 she dropped to 5.5 and now 5 lbs. They tend to loose muscle mass as they get older. :mellow:


----------



## missie (Nov 22, 2009)

My daughters westie had similar issues. Her vet put him on a hills food called b/d. It has worked wonders for him. I don’t know how you feel about these foods but thought I would mention it since it has helped him so much.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

missie said:


> My daughters westie had similar issues. Her vet put him on a hills food called b/d. It has worked wonders for him. I don’t know how you feel about these foods but thought I would mention it since it has helped him so much.


I did read about Hills B/D food. I've read very mixed reviews about it. Bogie goes back to the vet next week for a thyroid recheck and I'll ask his opinion, but I am not a fan of any of the Hill's products.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Reva,

Antioxidants can help the brain health of an aging dog. This would include berries -all kinds, apples, sweet pepper and even beans. All are very safe. I would add them slowly so the digestive tract can adjust, but a few blueberries here and there won't hurt.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Reva, hoping Bogie just needs his meds adjusted or for the new dose to take effect. Keeping you both in my prayers. xx


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Reva...I thought of you and Bogie when reading this article https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/h...kets&kwp_0=991034&kwp_4=3292803&kwp_1=1382752


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

maddysmom said:


> Reva...I thought of you and Bogie when reading this article https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/h...kets&kwp_0=991034&kwp_4=3292803&kwp_1=1382752


Thank you for the article. Bogie is actually better. Bogie's thyroid meds were increased and it has helped. He still shows symptoms of CCD, but is doing somewhat better. I may try the suppliments recommended in the article.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

revakb2 said:


> Thank you for the article. Bogie is actually better. Bogie's thyroid meds were increased and it has helped. He still shows symptoms of CCD, but is doing somewhat better. I may try the suppliments recommended in the article.


Glad to hear that he's doing better!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh sweet Bogie! Cautious but good news! WTG Reva!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Reva- so happy to read this. Hope he continues.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news Reva, I'm happy that Bogie is doing better.


----------

